# Alabama Rig laugher



## Gsxrfanim (Sep 28, 2009)

I had to chuckle to myself when I saw a guy walking around with a spinning rod along the shore with a big Alabama Rig dangling from the end of his pole, bouncing up and down with every step.
Then I glanced at the reel to see if maybe it was a bigger model or something and it had to be 1 size up from ultra light.
I never did get a chance to see him cast that thing because I was busy launching the boat. 
I can't imagine that thing lasting very long on his line but who knows, maybe he caught more than me that day.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I remember when I did some pretty dumb things starting out that if I were to do today make me feel like a complete idiot. I didn't have anyone there to tell me what to do and what not to do. Some have to learn the hard way...


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Fish G3 said:


> I remember when I did some pretty dumb things starting out that if I were to do today make me feel like a complete idiot. I didn't have anyone there to tell me what to do and what not to do. Some have to learn the hard way...


I second that! I remember when I used a
spinning gear for everything. 1/2oz spinner bait on a light action rod with 8lb line. Thank god I only caught small rock bass and smallies with that.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

12 lb line on a medium light spin cast, 1/2 oz spinner bait under a bobber, those are the stupid things I remember.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

I remember being 8 years old and my grandpa taking us out to one of the city piers in Cleveland... Clear as day, I recall a woman, casting a rooster tail with a bobber above it... Since that day, I've never wanted to be "that guy" so I've always went out of my way to at least get close... Wasnt always right but I was alot closer than some..


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

one of my favorites is watching people hold open bail spinning reels like a close faced spin cast reel and reeling it backwards haha.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

big events said:


> one of my favorites is watching people hold open bail spinning reels like a close faced spin cast reel and reeling it backwards haha.


I see that one a lot.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LoraincountyFisher (Jul 6, 2013)

I was guilty of holding my open face spin rod backwards. But I'm my defense the last time I finished before this year when I was 7 or 8 28 now. Some people don't have the luxury of having mom or dad teach them the right way. Thankfully after a few trips to where I fish an older man stopped and gave me quite a few tips and tricks. I was so bad I didn't even know how to tie a proper knot. I plan on taking my neighbor kid out today. Showing him a few things I've learned. By no means trying to start an argument but instead of ridiculing the person perhaps show him what he is doing wrong? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I _thought_ i was witnessing the same type of thing last week... a guy was fishing with what looked like a Yum craw 8 inches under a big red and white bobber in about 10 fow reeling it slowly back in. Just when i was starting to laugh on the inside a bit, he rares back with a hookset KVD would be proud of and lands a solid 3 lber! Not a technique i'll be going to anytime soon... but i just had to say to myself "well ill be damned!"


----------



## big events (Jul 19, 2013)

buckzye11 said:


> I _thought_ i was witnessing the same type of thing last week... a guy was fishing with what looked like a Yum craw 8 inches under a big red and white bobber in about 10 fow reeling it slowly back in. Just when i was starting to laugh on the inside a bit, he rares back with a hookset KVD would be proud of and lands a solid 3 lber! Not a technique i'll be going to anytime soon... but i just had to say to myself "well ill be damned!"


this technique isnt terrible...would work well with a live craw


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

buckzye11 said:


> I _thought_ i was witnessing the same type of thing last week... a guy was fishing with what looked like a Yum craw 8 inches under a big red and white bobber in about 10 fow reeling it slowly back in. Just when i was starting to laugh on the inside a bit, he rares back with a hookset KVD would be proud of and lands a solid 3 lber! Not a technique i'll be going to anytime soon... but i just had to say to myself "well ill be damned!"


I see so many people doing that with all plastics... mostly the older men that don't like to power fish and don't want to finesse. Its a cool technique but I like to feel my bait which is why I hate jerknait fishing.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

buckzye11 said:


> I _thought_ i was witnessing the same type of thing last week... a guy was fishing with what looked like a Yum craw 8 inches under a big red and white bobber in about 10 fow reeling it slowly back in. Just when i was starting to laugh on the inside a bit, he rares back with a hookset KVD would be proud of and lands a solid 3 lber! Not a technique i'll be going to anytime soon... but i just had to say to myself "well ill be damned!"


Doug Stange had a writeup in InFisherman on this presentation 2 or 3 issues ago. Sounds like dude man is up to date on his reading....


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i do that fishing for gills and crappies on the regular. i always referred to it as "dragging" and ive caught a ton of fish like this and it seems to weed out the smaller fish and let the bigger more aggressive fish come swoop my bait up.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

I do the same Crappie fishing with tubes and it's very productive... never seen it used for Bass like that. The bobber itself was making a big wake, and with the bait so close to the bobber, its my guess the craw looked as though it was giving off the wake.
I just thought it was rare to see a guy with a nice baitcasting set-up throwing a big red and white bobber. Ya learn something new every time out fishing one way or another... props to the guy, made me eat my own crow.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I remember fishing a spinning reel on a bait cast rod....worked well but...so rookie


----------

